# Planting our Garden of May Flowers - May Testing Thread



## Wish2BMom

Hi all!! I hope we are able to create the biggest garden of little flower buds this month!! Please let me know what day you'll be testing and I'll add you. May you have lots of luck with your planting season!!
:dust:

May 1:flower:
May 2:flower:
:bfp: spudtastic :bfp:
May 3:flower:
May 4:flower:
TTC74
May 5:flower:
May 6:flower:
May 7:flower:
May 8:flower:
AugustBride6
May 9:flower:
May 10 (Mother's Day!):flower:
May 11:flower:
mitchnorm
May 12:flower:
May 13:flower:
May 14:flower:
May 15:flower:
May 16:flower:
May 17:flower:
May 18:flower:
May 19 (terripeachy's bday):flower:
Feline
AnnieMac2
May 20:flower:
May 21:flower:
May 22:flower:
Cornfieldland
May 23:flower:
Jean40
May 24:flower:
May 25:flower:
May 26:flower:
May 27:flower:
May 28:flower:
onetubeleft
vonn
:bfp:wish2bmom:bfp:
May 29:flower:
pothole
May 30:flower:
May 31:flower:
​


----------



## AugustBride6

I love the title! Put me down for May 8th!


----------



## terripeachy

I'm just going to be stalking. Whoever has May 19 will have a very lucky testing day. <3 :cake:


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha, august! so funny - those that I know, I'm just going to want to put down your 'nicknames' - I almost just wrote 'august'

terri - you're so funny! I got you too! ;)


----------



## AugustBride6

I'm becoming quite partial to August :)


----------



## mitchnorm

Hey....coming over from April group....testing May 11th. Day 16 at the moment...positive opks on day 12 and 13...temp spike day 15 so hoping that DTD on days 12, 13 and 14 has craked it :haha:

Thinking we should have yesterday too but was knackered:dohh:


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha, mitchnorm! sounds like you have everything covered - great timing!! good luck!


----------



## mitchnorm

Fingers crossed...however this is my 10th cycle and my timings always been there or there abouts. Just hoping this month....last one before I turn 42 eeeeep


----------



## Wish2BMom

everything crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## TTC74

Testing May 4th.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hiiii can I join? Testing may 28th if I hold out! Xx


----------



## penelopejones

Hi everyone -- I'll join just to cheer everyone on? I'll be NTNP this month after a MC.


----------



## Vonn

Penelope--:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Tweaked 7 DPO hpt. Almost certainly a bfn but I could almost think I see something.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## somedayisnow

TTC - I think I see something too. It's 1:24 AM here so I don't know if my mind is just playing tricks on me. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi Onetube :wave:

Ttc - I see something. Fingers crossed.

I'm not sure I'm even going to be able to test this month as af hasn't arrived yet. I'm on cd37 and I'm so over this cycle.


----------



## Nikki1979

TTC - I see something as well.


----------



## terripeachy

Love your new picture, Nikki!

TTC-When i look at it on the screen, I see something, but when i click on it, it looks blank. Test in two days and you might be able to see something without squinting/tweaking. 7dpo is so early.

:dust: to the new ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha TTC and onetube! FX'ed and :dust:

TTC - same here - I see something when it's just on the screen but when I click on it, it's gone. FX'ed it becomes brilliant over the next couple of days! your chart is awesome!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good LAWD, nikki! you're gorgeous! great pic!


----------



## TTC74

8 DPO is a BFN. Not shocking since it's so early but a little disappointing since I thought I saw something on yesterday's test.


----------



## onetubeleft

spud!? im surprised to see you! i thought you had a bfp babes? xx

Hey everyone! thanks for the welcomes! how are you all? 

Ive gots some opks. im going to start around cd 10 does that sound about right?

i am so excited to get this month going. i want to get af out the way and move on to the bd'ing :D:D:D 

so im on cd 2/3... what are you all on? xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - sorry for todays bfn. It is early days yet So I'm hoping that bfp will happen soon.


Hi onetube - yes I got a surprise bfp yesterday morning. I did try to post on here but it didn't work (I'm on my phone) and then I forgot. 

So I got a very very late bfp. I must jave ovulated around cd27 instead of cd18 to 21.

Here is some line porn.
 



Attached Files:







20150502_093937-2.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AugustBride6

Those are some lovely lines!!!!!! Congratulations again!


----------



## onetubeleft

yay! spud congrats. for a second i thought id got you mixed up. please come over and join my thread so you can update me as you go along! thats wonderful news xx


----------



## mitchnorm

Spudtastic said:


> Ttc - sorry for todays bfn. It is early days yet So I'm hoping that bfp will happen soon.
> 
> 
> Hi onetube - yes I got a surprise bfp yesterday morning. I did try to post on here but it didn't work (I'm on my phone) and then I forgot.
> 
> So I got a very very late bfp. I must jave ovulated around cd27 instead of cd18 to 21.
> 
> Here is some line porn.

Congratulations x x.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just following since I'm waiting to do IVF. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Spudtastic

onetubeleft said:


> yay! spud congrats. for a second i thought id got you mixed up. please come over and join my thread so you can update me as you go along! thats wonderful news xx

Thanks onetube. What is your thread called and where would I find it?


----------



## onetubeleft

TRYING TO CONCEIVE FORUMS 

NEW CYCLE FOR MAY! COME AND KEEP MIMI SANE! X


Xxxx


----------



## Lanfear333

Just Following!


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, spud! I'll attack you in the other thread but I'm totally adding a BFP to this one!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hello.. Can I join? I see a couple of my buddies here :winkwink: Spud & OneTube :wave:

Can you put me down for May 22?
FX'D :spermy::bfp:
:dust::crib:


----------



## TTC74

10 DPO BFN today. Fingers still crossed for a BFP, though. This is my last month on clomid and I don't know if I can afford the next step (IVF) since my insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

got you Cornfieldland - good luck! :dust:

TTC - your chart looks amazing!!! better than I can remember past months!


----------



## Vonn

TTC--I'm hopeful for you. Your chart does look great!

Wish--Could you please add me in on May 28? I think that is about when I will test, close at least. Thanks!


----------



## mitchnorm

TTC74 said:


> 10 DPO BFN today. Fingers still crossed for a BFP, though. This is my last month on clomid and I don't know if I can afford the next step (IVF) since my insurance doesn't cover it.

Good luck ttc...have fingers crossed for you x
10 dpo here too...haven't tested and not planning to for another few days


----------



## Wish2BMom

no problem, Vonn! Fingers are SO crossed for you this month!! I don't know that I'll fit my testing into this month, but probably the first couple of days of June. <3 so you first!


----------



## Lee37

YAY Spud!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## AugustBride6

12dpo, BFN and slight temperature drop. Looks like we are moving onto next month for another IUI:thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw august, I'm sorry. What # IUI will this be for you? hurry up, AF, so she can get started on this next cycle!


----------



## AugustBride6

Only number two but I am just over the whole process. I don't know how some ladies stay so focused on TTC for years. If I see another blank pregnancy test I might punch someone :growlmad: I think I'll start looking for my victim just in case I need one next month:haha: Watch out Indy!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ohhhhh I could give you some names......:)


----------



## TTC74

AugustBride6 said:


> 12dpo, BFN and slight temperature drop. Looks like we are moving onto next month for another IUI:thumbup:

11 DPO BFN with a slight temp drop here. So, it looks like I'm headed for the injectables/IVF consult that I can't afford.


----------



## AugustBride6

Darn it TTC. Neither of us are having any luck this month :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope you're both just late bloomers!


----------



## TTC74

Okay, I'll take some opinions here. I'm posting what I believe is a 12 DPO BFN. Having said that, 41% of the votes on countdowntopregnancy are positive. I'm wondering if they are seeing a shadow or seeing the beginning of a line that I'm missing.
 



Attached Files:







5-6 FMU.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AugustBride6

TTC....I saved the photo and did a few different effects on it. I think I can see something on the gray photo. I always see lines, so don't quote me!:haha: :test: in the morning for sure!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I have the worst line eye but I'm hoping it comes through more tomorrow!


----------



## Lanfear333

I'm not a squinter and usually don't see anything when people think they do, BUT, I actually think I see something here TTC. I see it more in the smaller version than when I enlarge it.


----------



## Cornfieldland

I agree there may be a start of a line there FDX!!!


----------



## Vonn

Ooh, TTC, I might see something! Can't wait for tomorrow's test! Fx for you. 

August--your chart still looks amazing!


----------



## TTC74

I don't see anything. :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm sorry hun :hugs: I hate evaps


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry TTC. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

My chart doesn't look so amazing anymore :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh crap! Double whammy. Sorry TTC and August. :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

No worries, I am ready to move onto May for IUI #2! Getty up!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh, sorry to the both of you. :hugs:

I like the cut of your jib, august! hopefully bump buddies!! vonn too - let's do this!


----------



## Lanfear333

Sorry TTC and August.


----------



## Vonn

August & TTC--I so disappointed for both of you. Sorry today didn't bring better news. But the amazing thing about this process is you get a fresh start right away. :dust:


----------



## mitchnorm

Sorry TTC and August :cry: sucks!

August - charting is soul destroying sometimes - I have only been doing 3 months but that dip below coverline is a killer - its like come on already AF :wacko:

I do not feel pregnant this month AT ALL......13 dpo - I tested yesterday, it wasn't FMU but was a BFN. Didn't bother today - suppose that's a bonus of temping, saves money on tests:blush:


----------



## AugustBride6

Exactly Mitch! I have a double pack of FRER and didn't even bother to crack those babies open!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! I'm finally coming over from the April thread. CD1 for me today. I have long cycles so I won't get to test in May but if you all don't mind I will stalk along until someone makes a June thread! Good luck to all the ladies still in it this month!!


----------



## Jean40

IUI #2 this Saturday, so testing May 23. :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

stalk away, Megan! I hope we get some BFPs soon! Not a lot of testers on this month's thread for some reason. :shrug:

added you, Jean - good luck!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Good luck Jean! I should be getting my IUI the same day you test!:happydance:


----------



## Feline

Hello may testing thread!! Eek, please could you put me down for 19th May? There's a TINY slim chance I could be in the running ... xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, Feline! I got ya!
:dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Good luck this weekend Jean!!!!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hopethisyear said:


> Good luck this weekend Jean!!!!!

Hope are you from Hawaii? I lived there for 16 years, now I'm in Canada : )


----------



## Hopethisyear

Cornfield - Yes I live in Hawaii. How do you like living in Canada, that must be such a big change.


----------



## Feline

Wish2BMom said:


> welcome, Feline! I got ya!
> :dust:

Thanks for adding me so quickly WishtbMom! Hope your BFP comes this month!!! It's a slim chance for me indeed - I am lucky enough to have one little boy who was born just before I was 40. I would love another child but my partner doesn't. However, we had a sort of 'accident' this month - slap bang on my most fertile day, so I'm wishin' and hopin' and thinkin' and prayin'. It's not over until the fat witch arrives!! xx

Baby dust to everyone else. xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, Feline! though I'm hosting this thread this month, I don't think i'll be testing until the very beginning of June. I'm mid-IVF right now, retrieval will probably be sometime this week and we'll do the 5-day wait until the transfer, so that will probably be next week. Then I'm not really supposed to test on my own b/c I'll already be loaded up with meds that make my body look preggo so I have to wait 2 weeks for their blood test. :( Oh well! it'll come soon enough!

FX'ed for your hopin' and wishin' and praying' and thinkin' :)


----------



## Cornfieldland

Feline I'm hoping for you too! Last time I was pregnant it was a "accident" as well on one day..so definitely possible :spermy:
:dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, Feline! though I'm hosting this thread this month, I don't think i'll be testing until the very beginning of June. I'm mid-IVF right now, retrieval will probably be sometime this week and we'll do the 5-day wait until the transfer, so that will probably be next week. Then I'm not really supposed to test on my own b/c I'll already be loaded up with meds that make my body look preggo so I have to wait 2 weeks for their blood test. :( Oh well! it'll come soon enough!
> 
> FX'ed for your hopin' and wishin' and praying' and thinkin' :)

Wish - depending on how much of a POAS addict you are you can get the cheap tests and test out the HCG daily and then see if it gets darker again. I'm a bit of a POAS addict personally :winkwink:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Hi Hope, I lived on Lanai for 16yrs. Met my husband and moved to Ottawa 4yrs ago. Huge change! Winter is crazzzzy here! Starting to feel like home though and my husband is worth it...most the time :winkwink: But everyone thinks I'm nuts for leaving Hawaii : )


----------



## mitchnorm

So this evening.....15 dpo I got a faint line on an IC test. Hubby and a couple go friendssaw it so pretty sure I havent got line eye.

After a couple of chemicals last year I am nervous, will test again tomorrow (and every day) with fmu until I am convinced. AF due tomorrow:wacko:


----------



## Spudtastic

Mitchnorm - that's exciting. Do you have a frer? I did an ic and couldn't see anything but my frer was really easy to see  I'm keeping my fingers crossed?


----------



## Hopethisyear

Mitch - Congrats!! Can't wait to see tomorrow's test.

Cornfield - Lanai is such a unique island. I'm on Maui so it's just a short ferry ride over there. Unfortunately for the locals there Larry Ellison just bought both of the big resorts and is shutting them both down for the whole summer for renovations. Right in the middle of busy season! I feel so bad for all the residents of Lanai who depend on tourists for their livelihood. I don't know what's going to happen to them all and what they are going to do for income.


----------



## mitchnorm

I don't have a frer unfortunately...actually just realised I only have two empty boxes or pregnancy tests aaarrrghh. Should have sent my hubby to supermarket earlier. Was convinced I had some....only ICs here then :-(


----------



## Feline

mitchnorm said:


> So this evening.....15 dpo I got a faint line on an IC test. Hubby and a couple go friendssaw it so pretty sure I havent got line eye.
> 
> After a couple of chemicals last year I am nervous, will test again tomorrow (and every day) with fmu until I am convinced. AF due tomorrow:wacko:

That's v exciting Michnorm!! Wow, fingers crossed you have the smoothest best next few days/weeks possible!! xx


----------



## Feline

Cornfieldland said:


> Feline I'm hoping for you too! Last time I was pregnant it was a "accident" as well on one day..so definitely possible :spermy:
> :dust:

That's really encouraging to hear Cornfieldland!! I so hope it'll happen. I'm tring to stay realistic - he part withdrew (sorry for TMI) but he did still release some of his boys, so to speak. :-D So, it might be one in a million but it is still possible. The next week will be hell waiting...I wish I did temps...xx


----------



## Feline

Wish2BMom said:


> thanks, Feline! though I'm hosting this thread this month, I don't think i'll be testing until the very beginning of June. I'm mid-IVF right now, retrieval will probably be sometime this week and we'll do the 5-day wait until the transfer, so that will probably be next week. Then I'm not really supposed to test on my own b/c I'll already be loaded up with meds that make my body look preggo so I have to wait 2 weeks for their blood test. :( Oh well! it'll come soon enough!
> 
> FX'ed for your hopin' and wishin' and praying' and thinkin' :)

Wow, Wishtobmom ... I hadn't realised you were in the middle of IVF - well done for getting to this point. My brother has been through it with his wife several times (and they have two children to show for it!) so I know what a toll it takes on you physically and emotionally. I hope this (and June) are your months. I'll check out the June testing thread to keep pace with your news! How are you feeling about it all?

Wishing you an armful of baby dust so strong it makes you sneeze all night.

Feline xx


----------



## TTC74

I'm 15 DPO. LP is usually 14 days. BFN this morning. Now, I'm anxious for AF so that I can plant some seeds for June!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hope - I'm definitely NOT a POAS addict!! I'm too cheap and I like my sanity a little too much :haha: I obsess over so much that I try to keep at least one thing in check and that's the one that costs money. Though who knows - this is a whole new world so I might be peeing every hour on a stick!

feline - thank you so much! I was sneezing all weekend, how nice of you!! ;) I'm feeling great - the toughest part has been not having a glass of wine or beer with friends. I broke down and had half a beer yesterday and it actually didn't taste too good. (not supposed to have alcohol while on these injectables b/c they interfere with the processing of alcohol). But the needles are fine, the meds make me EXHAUSTED, but I'm sleeping like a baby. My follicles are responding well, I should be triggering either tonight or tomorrow! Hopefully the rest of the process goes as smoothly, but at least I know I'm responding!

mitchnorm - eeeee!! updates and I'll throw that big ole :bfp: on your name!!!!! FX'ed!!!!

TTC - ugh, I'm so sorry, dear!! :(


----------



## TTC74

Fortunately AF arrived this morning. So, I'm off to a fresh start on an unmedicated cycle until my RE comes up with our next step. Until then, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a surprise BFP.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, TTC!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Wish2BMom said:


> hope - I'm definitely NOT a POAS addict!! I'm too cheap and I like my sanity a little too much :haha: I obsess over so much that I try to keep at least one thing in check and that's the one that costs money. Though who knows - this is a whole new world so I might be peeing every hour on a stick!
> 
> feline - thank you so much! I was sneezing all weekend, how nice of you!! ;) I'm feeling great - the toughest part has been not having a glass of wine or beer with friends. I broke down and had half a beer yesterday and it actually didn't taste too good. (not supposed to have alcohol while on these injectables b/c they interfere with the processing of alcohol). But the needles are fine, the meds make me EXHAUSTED, but I'm sleeping like a baby. My follicles are responding well, I should be triggering either tonight or tomorrow! Hopefully the rest of the process goes as smoothly, but at least I know I'm responding!
> 
> mitchnorm - eeeee!! updates and I'll throw that big ole :bfp: on your name!!!!! FX'ed!!!!
> 
> TTC - ugh, I'm so sorry, dear!! :(

Yeah you had best remove that BFP.....although I did get one, ad arrived this morning 2 days late....so it was either a false positive or very early CP :-(


----------



## Wish2BMom

well that's a kick in the jaw - I'm sorry! :hugs: 
I hadn't added it yet, I was hoping for some line porn. But still...I was _HOPING _for some _line porn_!! FX'ed for next month. Are you going to try anything different?


----------



## mitchnorm

Wish2BMom said:


> well that's a kick in the jaw - I'm sorry! :hugs:
> I hadn't added it yet, I was hoping for some line porn. But still...I was _HOPING _for some _line porn_!! FX'ed for next month. Are you going to try anything different?

I am throwing a load of herbs and supplements at it next month plus the usual opks and temping...I'm 42 in 10 days so feeling a little disheartened to say the least.

Thanks x


----------



## Cornfieldland

[/QUOTE]

I am throwing a load of herbs and supplements at it next month plus the usual opks and temping...I'm 42 in 10 days so feeling a little disheartened to say the least.

Thanks x[/QUOTE]

Aww Mitch don't be too disheartened. I know it's hard, I've had a down day myself today and it sucks. I'm not to far behind you as well :winkwink:
My friend got pregnant by surprise around 43 and everything was perfect so it's totally possible. So many women in here have! Have a glass of :wine: fresh starts next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

what cornfield said! have a glass for me too! :)
my friend who is pushing 42 just got preggo on her own as well, after 3 failed IVF attempts. Things can happen!


----------



## Feline

Wish2BMom said:


> hope - I'm definitely NOT a POAS addict!! I'm too cheap and I like my sanity a little too much :haha: I obsess over so much that I try to keep at least one thing in check and that's the one that costs money. Though who knows - this is a whole new world so I might be peeing every hour on a stick!
> 
> feline - thank you so much! I was sneezing all weekend, how nice of you!! ;) I'm feeling great - the toughest part has been not having a glass of wine or beer with friends. I broke down and had half a beer yesterday and it actually didn't taste too good. (not supposed to have alcohol while on these injectables b/c they interfere with the processing of alcohol). But the needles are fine, the meds make me EXHAUSTED, but I'm sleeping like a baby. My follicles are responding well, I should be triggering either tonight or tomorrow! Hopefully the rest of the process goes as smoothly, but at least I know I'm responding!
> 
> mitchnorm - eeeee!! updates and I'll throw that big ole :bfp: on your name!!!!! FX'ed!!!!
> 
> TTC - ugh, I'm so sorry, dear!! :(

Glad you were sneezing Wishtobmom - my baby dust is STRONG stuff!!

I feel ya on the wine front ... TTC is super-stressful - and it's the one time you can't hit the vino to get by...it totally sucks! I found that replacing it with another non-alcoholic drink that tasted yummy was the only way I could get by ... it was sort of comforting.

Good luck over the next few days ... stay strong!

xx


----------



## Feline

mitchnorm said:


> Wish2BMom said:
> 
> 
> hope - I'm definitely NOT a POAS addict!! I'm too cheap and I like my sanity a little too much :haha: I obsess over so much that I try to keep at least one thing in check and that's the one that costs money. Though who knows - this is a whole new world so I might be peeing every hour on a stick!
> 
> feline - thank you so much! I was sneezing all weekend, how nice of you!! ;) I'm feeling great - the toughest part has been not having a glass of wine or beer with friends. I broke down and had half a beer yesterday and it actually didn't taste too good. (not supposed to have alcohol while on these injectables b/c they interfere with the processing of alcohol). But the needles are fine, the meds make me EXHAUSTED, but I'm sleeping like a baby. My follicles are responding well, I should be triggering either tonight or tomorrow! Hopefully the rest of the process goes as smoothly, but at least I know I'm responding!
> 
> mitchnorm - eeeee!! updates and I'll throw that big ole :bfp: on your name!!!!! FX'ed!!!!
> 
> TTC - ugh, I'm so sorry, dear!! :(
> 
> Yeah you had best remove that BFP.....although I did get one, ad arrived this morning 2 days late....so it was either a false positive or very early CP :-(Click to expand...

Aww, Michnorm, that completely sucks...so sorry to hear that. :-( xx

I'm 42 this July so I hear where you're coming from. If it helps you to know - my father was born to my grandmother when she was in her 40s ... and after a whole lifetime and marriage of trying for a baby (she was married in her early 20s). You never know when it'll happen. xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

Hi, everyone (and hello Cornfield again!)! I'd love to join. May 19, please!


----------



## Cornfieldland

AnnieMac2 said:


> Hi, everyone (and hello Cornfield again!)! I'd love to join. May 19, please!

Hi Annie:flower: one week left for you! Woohoo!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome, AnnieMac! Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Feline

Couldn't resist peeing on a stick today ...despite knowing that EVEN if I was preggo, there's a less than zero chance it would show this early. Of course, BFN. The next few days is going to be costly!

Feline xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Feline said:


> Couldn't resist peeing on a stick today ...despite knowing that EVEN if I was preggo, there's a less than zero chance it would show this early. Of course, BFN. The next few days is going to be costly!
> 
> Feline xx

How many DPO are you feline?


----------



## AnnieMac2

I just have to report that I just met a woman who is 49 and six months pregnant (and with no assistance). The baby will be born after she turns 50! She started a new relationship and it was a total surprise.


----------



## Wish2BMom

good LAWD!! I don't think i'd want to start that late!! good for her, though!!


----------



## Feline

Cornfieldland said:


> Feline said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist peeing on a stick today ...despite knowing that EVEN if I was preggo, there's a less than zero chance it would show this early. Of course, BFN. The next few days is going to be costly!
> 
> Feline xx
> 
> How many DPO are you feline?Click to expand...

10 and 11 DPO. My first time round I got my first very very faint positive at 13 DPO. I don't have any of the symptoms I had last time though, and a whole lot of (PMT) mood swings, so I don't think this will be my lucky month. I am preparing myself for lots of tears in the toilet this week coming! But, I always say, it ain't over til it's over...

xx


----------



## AnnieMac2

You never know, Feline. My PMS symptoms = being a raging psycho and I was definitely that before I got my bfp (and had no pregnancy symptoms). I'm still holding out hope for you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welp, i'm now PUPO and will have my blood test on 5/28, so I guess I can add myself to this thread now. :)


----------



## AnnieMac2

Welcome, wish2b!


----------



## AugustBride6

Wish2BMom said:


> welp, i'm now PUPO and will have my blood test on 5/28, so I guess I can add myself to this thread now. :)

Oooooh! I am so excited for you and I hope we are going to be bump buddies! I should be about a week behind you with IUI#2!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeeeeeeee, August!!! That would be awesome!!! FX'ed!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Feline and Annie - how we doing today?? Any news??

cornfield and jean - how are you ladies feeling?


----------



## AnnieMac2

Since I pulled the trigger early and tested (and got a bfn) at 10dpo, I think I'll wait just a bit longer. I have a new patient appt with a new OB on Thursday and might do it then. But, if I cave earlier or af shows, I'll update. Hope Feline has some good news for us!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wish2bemom..
I got a faint :bfp: yesterday at 10dpo..holding my breath and testing tomorrow morning with Frer..hoping it's darker!


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG, Cornfield!!!!!! :wohoo: congrats!!!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Corn...you are a better woman than I. I would have been peeing every chance I got after a faint BFP:haha:


----------



## Cornfieldland

I'm no better! Just yesterday was a holiday here in Canada. Buying a frer 2pk tonight. Yesterday I was calm and it didn't seem real. Today I'm having a bit of a panic attack...feeling anxious because I havnt told my husband a day it's killing me. Here's my test lady's if you want to look. It's from a dollar store 25ml and taken 10dpo.
I'll attatch in 2 post..


----------



## Cornfieldland

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Vonn

Woohoo, I can definitely see that! Congrats & hoping for a sticky bean!


----------



## AugustBride6

Woohooo! Congratulations!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, Cornfieldland!! Beautiful BFP!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

TOTALLY updating you to :bfp:!!!! YAHOOOO!!


----------



## AnnieMac2

Yay!! Here comes Baby Corn!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Corn - once again CONGRATULATIONS.......does this put you in January or February due date.....?


----------



## Cornfieldland

It puts me at January 30th.
Still doesn't feel real and it's super early. 
Told my husband, he's happy but worried as well.
BTW I took a test tonight on a frer and it's still positive
Going to take another tomorrow or Thursday. Causiously excited!


----------



## Spudtastic

Corn - I'm not getting excited until 14 weeks even though I am being positive for the little bean. If you want a thread to join there's one called January Blizzards in the Pregnancy After Loss section. There's a whole bunch of women who have been through similar things expecting in january.


----------



## Wish2BMom

I don't blame you corn (and spud) - I am going to try to keep my expectations in check too if/when it happens.
But that's why you have US - we are here to be excited FOR you!! :happydance:


----------



## AnnieMac2

What wish2b said! xo


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Corn!!!!


----------



## Pothole

I actually test 1 June, but if I'm not pg, AF should arrive on 29 May. May I join your countdown? I haven't seen a June thread on over 35. This week only, the remaining days of school line up exactly with my count. It's surreal to see "11 Days To Go!" plastered all over the walls. I smile every time I see it, them find myself looking around nervously like someone knows my secret.


----------



## Wish2BMom

of course you can join, pothole!! Do you want me to put you down for 5/29?

that is really cute. It's everywhere, I swear. Someone on FB posted a pic of their thermometer b/c they were really sick and I swore it was a pregnancy test at first (he's a gay dude) - made for a good laugh. :haha:


----------



## Pothole

May 29 sounds great! Trying to talk myself out of those wicked expensive early tests.


----------



## AnnieMac2

Af came like I had a feeling it would. I'm slightly relieved to be out of tww! I'll be following and cheering you ladies on! Good luck to those still testing! xo


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw dang, Annie! enjoy your weekend and have a glass of wine for me, please!


----------



## Cornfieldland

AnnieMac2 said:


> Af came like I had a feeling it would. I'm slightly relieved to be out of tww! I'll be following and cheering you ladies on! Good luck to those still testing! xo

I'm so sorry Annie, I know how emotionally draining it is to TTC after a loss. I found that AF, Ovulation, and TTW all brought up a lot of different emotions that were so hard to deal with. Hope you are well and that June is your month :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thanks so much, Corn. I know you get it, so it means a lot. I am so excited for you. Definitely living vicariously through you, makes me hopeful and happy xo


----------



## AnnieMac2

Thanks, wish2be. 3-day memorial weekend. Will have enough to cover a few of you ;)


----------



## Jean40

14 days past IUI, :bfn: but no AF in sight. She might sneak up on me later, but I don't have any spotting or cramps or anything. :shrug:


----------



## Cornfieldland

Think I might be having a chemical guys :cry: 
Took a frer at 9 (after taking a $store one with fmu that was bfn) and the line is lighter than 2 days ago. Totally feeling like it's just not meant to happen at all. Worse than seeing a bfn is seeing a BFP fade away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Vonn

I'm so sorry cornfieldland. Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh cornfield, I hope it's just a blip and you get a darker one tomorrow. I've never had a BFP line at all, so I don't know if that's possible.
It will most definitely happen for you, even if it turns out not to be this time.
:hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jean - hopefully you're just a late line bloomer. When will you test again?


----------



## Jean40

Well, I started spotting in the last half hour, so I might not be testing again.


----------



## Spudtastic

Corn - I really really hope that it's just a different test packet and a different time of day and you've been drinking lots of water so there's not much hcg in the urine.
if it is a chemical we're here for you. I'm sorry.


----------



## Pothole

Jean, how are you doing today? 
Corn, I am thinking of you.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Awwww thanks guys for all your kindness. I havnt re tested yet, I don't have any and just spent yesterday relaxing. No bleeding or anything...if I don't bleed then I will test tonight or tomorrow. Still having pains in my boobs and cramps and exhaustion so I might still be in. I guess the next few days will tell. If it's good then I'll try to go to my doctor and request blood work. Hate my doctor...he's "nice" but useless. You guys are awesome! Thank you for the support, hope you are all well.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Well....now AF is here...boo! What a mean trick! :cry:


----------



## TTC74

So sorry to hear that, Corn. :hugs:


----------



## Jean40

I woke up to some pretty good cramps, but still just spotting. :shrug:


----------



## Pothole

Oh corn, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Corn - I am so sorry AF showed. Seeing a BFP fade away is such a hard feeling and I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies ive been away this cycle. Started a new job. Corn I'm soo sorry sweet. I hope next cycle is the one for you. Xxxxx

I am on cycle day 24 and af has come 4 days early last month it was 2 days early. Why are my cycles getting shorter. I'm really worrying about it. Anyone got any answers? Xxx


----------



## Cornfieldland

Thanks onetube... It's been disapointing...totally Sucks! 
How's your job going?


----------



## penelopejones

sorry, Corn. That's really crappy. :hugs:

Just popping in here as I've been taking a break from TTC this month after a mc. Will probably start again next month...


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm so sorry, Cornfield :hugs:


----------



## mitchnorm

So sorry cornfield.....chemicals are so so cruel. I know the feeling :cry:


----------



## onetubeleft

Awww corn, Thats shitty. Hoping the good news will be coming your way. The jobs ok. Don't really enjoy it but. Gets me out the house. Something to focus on i guess. Strange feeling going part time. Ive got extra hours to fill up. Just keep thinking with my cycles getting shorter I'm becoming infertile. It's very hard and some days I'm just so angry :( xx


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! I missed the May thread while I was on my honeymoon. I did test on 2 May, got a BFP but it was faint for 15dpo, plus I'd had a bit of spotting too. AF showed up two days later, so I guess it was a chemical. I didn't take Clomid this cycle because if I did, I would have been away when I ovulated, but since I ovulated late on my own, we managed to get a couple sessions the day of and day after I got a positive OPK. I'm 2dpo now, so will be ready for the June thread!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Sorry Fezz you and I are in the same boat. On to June! Hoping for better outcome!


----------



## Wish2BMom

welcome back, Fezz!! you were missed! 
I'm so sorry about the chem. Too much of that going around right now.

Any takers for the June thread?


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wish :hi: me! me! I'm in to June sigh... On for another round! Are you going to change the thread name?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I meant does anyone want to host the June thread!! :haha:

if you want to - go ahead and start it up. It's time!


----------



## Vonn

I am out this month. I had a beta blood test done today since the progesterone I'm on prevents AF from showing on her own. Hopefully we can get another positive this month. Wish, that just may be you! FX!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Wish2BMom said:


> oh I meant does anyone want to host the June thread!! :haha:
> 
> if you want to - go ahead and start it up. It's time!

I'm on another thread and we all wanted to stay together so they just changed the name to a non month name so the same lady's could support each other. But totally up to you!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh vonn, dammit!! I'm so sorry. Though with the comedy of errors you had this month (still funny!), I know you aren't terribly surprised. Are you ok? :hugs:

OH! I hadn't thought of that, corn. I've only been on the month to month ones, but you're right - it's typically the same ladies. May as well recycle, eh?


----------



## Pothole

Still on the wait, although my progesterone levels checked at 8.2 so the RE thinks this month is a bust. Guess I'll know soon one way or the other. If by some freak chance I am, I would have to start progesterone suppositories immediately to try to keep the pregnancy viable. Leaving for the convention right after school tomorrow so at least if the witch shows, I can do Green Dragon shots with my brother.


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed for you, pothole!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:bfp:!!! just got the call!


----------



## myonechance

Wish2BMom said:


> :bfp:!!! just got the call!

HOOOOORRRRRAYYYYYY!!!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you!!!!


----------



## mitchnorm

Yay congratulations:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats, wish!!! What was your secret this month?


----------



## Vonn

:bfp: Way to go Wish2bmom!! Your wish is coming true! :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you!

HAHA - my secret was allowing science to take over - we did a round of IVF. :)
I have DOR, so we skipped over IUI and went straight to that. Started stimming on 5/1, got 7 follicles, 6 eggs retrieved, transferred 2 goodies and froze 1. And here we are!!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Congrats Wish! Hope you have a smooth 9 months..all the best!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, thank you Vonn!!

thank you, corn!


----------



## Jean40

I think I forgot to say I had a :bfn: this month. Onto more drugs next month!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Wish!!!


----------



## Vonn

I want what Wish got so I'm following her lead. :thumbup: She got pg the cycle she hosted the monthly testing thread, so I'm hoping I'll be next as I just posted a June testing thread. Let's start to look ahead! 

I will be gone for a long weekend, though, so I'll place everybody who posts in the next few days on the front page Monday evening. Catch y'all on the June thread once I'm back from Chicago!


----------



## TTC74

I'm in!


----------



## Cornfieldland

Good idea Vonn!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thank you, Hope!
Have fun in Chi-Town, Vonn!! 

Jean, I'm so sorry. Good luck with the additional drugs next month!


----------



## Pothole

AF showed. On to June. In the meantime, I will get a bit tipsy, drink an obscene amount of coffee, and dye my hair.


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs: pothole
Enjoy yourself, sounds like you have a good plan to!


----------

